# شكرا لتجاهلكم



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يوليو 2009)

:59: :59: :59: :59: :59: :59: :59: :59:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يوليو 2009)

ما المقصود بالموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 يوليو 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> ما المقصود بالموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طلبت بعض المعلومات عن جلفنة الحديد واحواض الجلفنة ولم اتشرف باى رد ويمكنك مراجعة موضوعى ( جلفنة الحديد ) حتى ان بعضهم يسخر منى ويقول مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور مش عارف على ايه


----------



## ابو محمود (28 يوليو 2009)

خى زعيم الاسكندريه
مشكور اخى على طرحك للموضوع
بعض الاخوه بيحب يشارك فيكتب مشكور (لمجرد ان يزيد من رصيده فى المشاركات)
القسم الخاص بتشكيل الصاج والالواح المعدنيه قسم جديد والمشاركين فيه قله
والوعى عند الاعضاء غير مكتمل
المهم كى لا اطيل عليك
رد الاخ فتوح على موضوعك
وانا ان شاء الله سوف ازودك بااوراق خاصه عن الجلفنه
ممكن تقولى المصنع الى انت ناوى تفتحه هيكون فين
وحجم حوض الجلفنه كام فى كام
وانواع المشغولات الى انت هتقوم بجلفنتها (مسامير او صفائح او سلاسل)
ومشكور على سعة صدرك


----------



## فتوح (31 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بك أخي زعيم الإسكندرية

أعتقد الآن أننا لم نتجاهلك ولكن كنا نبحث معك عما يفيدك ونستفيد منه نحن كذلك

وشكرا للأخ الفاضل أحمد عبده على ما يقدمه من مساعدة لزملائنا وإخواننا الفاضل وكذلك الشكر موصول للدكتور فرحان ولكل الزملاء


----------



## squipr (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الصلاة والسلام على مولانا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

اهلا باهلي في هدا المنتدى الشامخ 

انا جديد معكم وارجوا ان استفيد من قدراتكم ومئهلاتكم

احتااج من مهندسي هدا المنتدى مساعدة حول موضوع ما وهو :

اريد معرفة طرق معرفة كون شئ ما او متلا اناء يحتوي على دهب؟

بالاضافة الى معلومات عامة حول الدهب وانواعه؟

طرق استخراجه الغير مكلفة والسهلة للمبتدئين ؟

وشكرااااااااا جزيلا لكم مسبقاا

ارجوا ان لا يكون القسم غير مناسب وان كان دالك فارجوا نقله للمخصص له

والسلام خير الختاااام

:20:


----------



## mido15 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- اخوتى الكرام انا سعيد جدا بتواجدى بينكم 
- انا جديد بهذا المنتدى وأريد ان استفيد من خبراتكم العلميه
- انا اعمل foreman بأحدى الشركات الصناعيه الكبرى فى الامارات 
- فى مجال تشكيل المعادى وتخصصى هو كل ما يلزم الأبراج من تركيبات معدنيه ونهايات الابراج المرتفعه
- اريد منكم كل ما ترون انه من الواجب على كفورمان فى هذا المجال ان يكون لدى مهاره به وخبره كافيه فيه
- ولكم منى اسمى معانى الحب والتقدير والاحترام
- والى ان نلتقى اترككم فى رعاية الله


----------



## فتوح (1 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي فايق

جميلة مشاركاتك

وأحيي فيك هذا التعاون المتميز والمعاونة لإخوانك


----------

